# BEIRUT| Beirut Souks | Zaha Hadid Department Store | U/C



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*ARCHITECT: Zaha Hadid Architects
LOCATION: Beirut, Lebanon
CLIENT: Solidere
PROJECT VALUE: US $ 40 million
FLOOR AREA: Mixed-Used Area with 26,370 m*

Courtesy of forwardfins.net



























*It will be located in Beirut's hidden gem of the prestigious Souks area *
courtesy of Solidere






























































​


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of blogbaladi


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

@lenajib









Courtesy of Spring construction


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Start of the cladding facade
@lenajib


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Bottom Right
Downtown Beirut by Giorgio Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

IMG_7814 by trevor.patt, on Flickr

IMG_7831 by trevor.patt, on Flickr

IMG_7820 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of EDzLebanon


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

@lenajib









Courtesy of EDzLebanon
They have started laying a cream colored metal surface over the grids!


----------

